# Yarn Ware house



## lynnie2 (Dec 13, 2011)

Has anyone ever been or know of any yarn ware house that I could go visit ? Been to fabric ware house , I live in Chicago area but willing to travel if need be.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

There is one in Anaheim, but that may be just a tad too far? Sorry....I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Elsbeth19 (Dec 8, 2014)

Also Webs has a large ware house Massachusetts.


----------



## louisevl (Jan 2, 2013)

North of you in Stevens Point, Wisconsin is Herrschners.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Beware of visiting yarn warehouses! I have visited two - Patternworks (before they moved north from New York State) and Mary Maxim in Port Huron, Ontario. I had thought I would buy lots of yarn, but I found the choices totally overwhelming! I bought a few small notions at Patternworks, and nothing at all at Mary Maxim!


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

JJ, it might be hard to convince someone that shopping at a warehouse where the choice of yarn is overwhelming, is a bad thing. :sm09:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I would have to stay away from a yarn warehouse. We still have a mortgage.


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

The closest thing I know of in Chicago is the annual (some time in the fall) mill ends sale at Lorna's Laces factory. Good discounts on yarn that they won't sell at usual prices because of dyeing mistakes, short yardage, etc. Still not cheap, but better prices than LL retail, which can be pricey. I think I've found out about the dates by checking the Lorna's Laces Facebook page. It's often been the same weekend as the Ravenswood Art Walk in the same neighborhood. Ownership of Lorna's Laces just changed, and I have no idea what else might change.


----------



## verwin (Jan 30, 2015)

Here's an ad I see on Craig's list that's up in Michigan. I'm in Indianapolis and would LOVE to drive up there. Let me know what you think if you check it out!!

https://annarbor.craigslist.org/art/d/yarn-mega-load-of-yarn/6168539455.html


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

Stitches Midwest is in the Renaissance Schaumburg Convention Center this weekend. The market has vendor all over the US and Web, Yarn Barn are two of my must go to. Friday and Saturday 10-6 and Sunday 10-4. Parking is free but there a change to go to the market.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Moe C said:


> JJ, it might be hard to convince someone that shopping at a warehouse where the choice of yarn is overwhelming, is a bad thing. :sm09:


;~D!


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi pattibe, I live in Santa Ana, you mention that's a yarn warehouse in Anaheim?by any chance you know the name? Thank you!


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

pattibe said:


> There is one in Anaheim, but that may be just a tad too far? Sorry....I just couldn't resist.


Where in Anaheim??? I live in Ontario, Calif, and I would love to go there if it's worth it.


----------

